# Who likes BBQ?



## Woodman1 (Dec 4, 2006)

I do. Do you? Bone in? or bone out?


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 4, 2006)

No. I dont like bbq. I much rather have a big old chili dawg smothered in onyawns..mustart and sour kraut.  Followed closely by a big Daddy Pizzer with everything cept the kitchen sink plust japs and anchoives.  Dont even get me started on cajun or mexican food.  Wowser.  All that much mo betta than bbq.  I can see you is plainly a twoble maker  

bigwheel


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 4, 2006)

I like it somewhat, but I'd rather have a big fat juicy burger topped with a thick slab of chedder cheese and some french fried onions. Now that's good eats.    

Al


----------



## Unity (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't decide whether or not you like BBQ until you've tried a *McRib* sandwich! They're something else!  :P 

--John  8) 
(Seriously, McD is promoting a pseudo-grassroots movement to bring 'em back to the menu.  :roll: )


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 4, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Don't decide whether or not you like BBQ until you've tried a *McRib* sandwich! They're something else!  :P
> 
> --John  8)
> (Seriously, McD is promoting a pseudo-grassroots movement to bring 'em back to the menu.  :roll: )



Hey beats anything elese they offer . I enjoy em myself . I wish they would bring em back.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I do. Do you? Bone in? or bone out?



I love BBQ and prefer bone in meat in any cut that the bone comes in!  Bone in meat IMO is far more flavorful and moist than a cut that is boneless.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I like it somewhat, but I'd rather have a big fat juicy burger topped with a thick slab of chedder cheese and some french fried onions. Now that's good eats.
> 
> Al



Al. I"M WITH YOU ON THIS!!!!


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 5, 2006)

Woody,

I can't tell you how many butts I've pulled and packaged without ever even taking a taste. Now home made pastrami, that's another story. I probably eat 25 % of every batch myself !!!!!

Al


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I do. Do you? Bone in? or bone out?




Bone in of course ya know its done when ya can pull the bone out and its clean no meat on it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

My problem is I like food. Doesn't matter much what it is, I eat just about anything. But I do prefer bone in!


----------



## DaleP (Dec 8, 2006)

I love bbq but a good burger is hard to beat. Seafood is something I crave all the time too.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Bone in when ever possible   And its usually cheaper too


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 8, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I love bbq but a good burger is hard to beat. Seafood is something I crave all the time too.




Well I just love food , the only thing I cant eat is raw onion am allergic to them .


----------



## Unity (Dec 8, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Well I just love food , the only thing I cant eat is raw onion am allergic to them .


That must be terrible!    But cooked is okay?

--John  8) 
(Onion is one of my basic food groups.)


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 8, 2006)

I have had the complete McRib meal about 3 times this week. It mighty tasteless and needs salt plust it make you burp liquid smoke for half a day...otherwise it aint too bad.  Beats the Big Mac by a long shot. I never could get used to that hot lettuce.  Whut you reckon is up with that? Do yankees like hot lettuce maybe? Thanks. 

bigwheel




			
				Unity said:
			
		

> Don't decide whether or not you like BBQ until you've tried a *McRib* sandwich! They're something else!  :P
> 
> --John  8)
> (Seriously, McD is promoting a pseudo-grassroots movement to bring 'em back to the menu.  :roll: )


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 8, 2006)

Well have to join Unity in offering my codolences on this raw onywan allergy. It would seem a fate only shortly less astringent than being allergic to raw garlic.  Hoping you dodged that bullet.  Ya know the Israelites wanted to turn around and head back to Egypt just so they could get some garlic..onywans and leaks? This be while they out wandering in the wilderness for 40 years.  I know it would have tempted me to turn back. 

bigwheel




			
				WalterSC said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I have had the complete McRib meal about 3 times this week. It mighty tasteless and needs salt plust it make you burp liquid smoke for half a day...otherwise it aint too bad.  Beats the Big Mac by a long shot. I never could get used to that hot lettuce.  Whut you reckon is up with that? Do yankees like hot lettuce maybe? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



Couldn't have been that bad if you ate it 3 times in a week?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing! :roll:


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 8, 2006)

Well when I puts my mind to scientifcal expuriments I believe in using the overly redundant method..sides I eat free. It just a littlel job perk type thang I keep an eye peeled for Osama while I'm in there. If I happen to get a glimpse I light him up with the .40 Sig. Sounds like a square deal huh? Ray Crock love gendarmes to hang out at his place or so the story went.  Real cheap security. 

bigwheel


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 8, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to the doctor yes , its something about a mineral in a raw onion that gets me, if its cooked  , fried ,or sauted I can handle it. But if I get raw onion better be near a hospital cause its gets bad really fast.


----------

